# ldns port broken



## nedry (Aug 5, 2017)

hi during a compile of filezilla i get the following error:

```
root@bsdrelease:/usr/ports/ftp/filezilla # make install clean

===>   filezilla-3.24.0_1 depends on executable: xdg-open - found
===>   filezilla-3.24.0_1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   filezilla-3.24.0_1 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   filezilla-3.24.0_1 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>   filezilla-3.24.0_1 depends on executable: gtk-update-icon-cache - found
===>   filezilla-3.24.0_1 depends on shared library: libfilezilla.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfilezilla.so)
===>   filezilla-3.24.0_1 depends on shared library: libgcrypt.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgcrypt.so)
===>   filezilla-3.24.0_1 depends on shared library: libgnutls.so - not found
===>   gnutls-3.5.13 depends on file: /usr/local/share/certs/ca-root-nss.crt - found
===>   gnutls-3.5.13 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   gnutls-3.5.13 depends on package: libiconv>=1.14_9 - found
===>   gnutls-3.5.13 depends on executable: makeinfo - found
===>   gnutls-3.5.13 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   gnutls-3.5.13 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>   gnutls-3.5.13 depends on shared library: libgmp.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgmp.so)
===>   gnutls-3.5.13 depends on shared library: libnettle.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libnettle.so)
===>   gnutls-3.5.13 depends on shared library: libtasn1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libtasn1.so)
===>   gnutls-3.5.13 depends on shared library: libunistring.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libunistring.so)
===>   gnutls-3.5.13 depends on shared library: libunbound.so - not found
===>   unbound-1.6.4_1 depends on executable: autoconf-2.69 - found
===>   unbound-1.6.4_1 depends on executable: autoheader-2.69 - found
===>   unbound-1.6.4_1 depends on executable: autoreconf-2.69 - found
===>   unbound-1.6.4_1 depends on executable: aclocal-1.15 - found
===>   unbound-1.6.4_1 depends on executable: automake-1.15 - found
===>   unbound-1.6.4_1 depends on executable: libtoolize - found
===>   unbound-1.6.4_1 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   unbound-1.6.4_1 depends on shared library: libexpat.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libexpat.so)
===>   unbound-1.6.4_1 depends on shared library: libldns.so - not found
===>  ldns-1.7.0_1 is marked as broken: this option requires openssl >= 1.1.0.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/dns/ldns
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/dns/unbound
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/dns/unbound
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/gnutls
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/gnutls
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/ftp/filezilla
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/ftp/filezilla
root@bsdrelease:/usr/ports/ftp/filezilla #
```
does anyone know when ldns-1.7.0_1 will be fixed?


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 5, 2017)

It's marked as broken when the DANETAUSAGE option is on. Do you need it? If not try disabling it in dns/ldns.


----------

